# 2500 HD dislikes???



## dirtyriffs (Feb 11, 2004)

Any1 dislike something bout the 2500 HD's?? The 03 GMC I drive has some considerable wheel hop. When accelerating and hard breaking sometimes the wheels leave the ground. It's not awful, but annoying .


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I have a 2003 / 3500 chassis cab with diesel empty wt with plow 9500lbs. I don't have that problem but I can spin the back tires on the truck


----------



## 10 gauge (Jan 17, 2004)

dislikes??? with the price of trucks that word should not be known !


----------



## GPB (Dec 17, 2003)

I have over 50,000 on my 02 and I'm very happy with the truck. It carries the plow well and pulls the Bobcat like nothings there. Only complaint I guess would be gas mileage. 6 liter with 4.10's and I get 11-12 mpg. I do like the power however.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

I've got a 2003 Chevy 2500 HD with the 6.0 and 4.10 rear.

2 things. One is that the front end is kind of soft and bobs around a bit when I'm trailering my landscape equipment (single axel 6 x 12). I guess I'll have to tighten up the torsion bars a bit. 

The other thing is that the headlights are so bright that people are always flashing their high beams at me or even leaving them on because they're so sure my high beams must be on. 

Otherwise I love the truck. Smooth ride, comfortable, plenty of power.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Another vote for the headlights, I hear ya GesnerLawn. I hate when they do that. I love my truck and my Duramax, no real complaints.


----------



## Crodog (Jan 29, 2004)

I love the headlights on my 03!!!! they are so bright! I drove my girlfriends dodge the other night and could barely see!!! I don't care if people flash me, I flash them back, I even have the fog lights on most of the time. Great truck, but the milage could be a little better. 

Crodog


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a 2001 3/4 HD with the 6.0 and I Love it. All kinds of power,pushes snow very well. It sits up high which I like. I don't know if I would change anything if I could. Best ride in a truck IMO.


Regards Mike

P.S. Will somebody please send some snow to Michigan,have not plowed for about 3 weeks now.:realmad:


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crodog _
> *I don't care if people flash me, I flash them back *


Careful, you can get yourself arrested for indecent exposure!


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtyriffs _
> *Any1 dislike something bout the 2500 HD's?? The 03 GMC I drive has some considerable wheel hop. When accelerating and hard breaking sometimes the wheels leave the ground. It's not awful, but annoying . *


I would say your driving the truck TOO HARD.

Allthough they are such nice trucks You may think your in a car You still have to remember this is a 3/4 ton truck.

Its also easey to get into trouble with this truck if you keep the stance GM sends it out with the front being low and rear high.It give a real unbiased braking because the weight transfers soo quick on a hard brake


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

This comment may apply to all GM pickups...

I went from a 1992 GMC K1500 regular cab long bed pickup to a 2003 2500HD regular cab long bed. Both trucks have a regular ol' 60/40 cloth-covered bench seat. I cannot believe the reduction in interior space between the 2 trucks. The old truck was huge inside compared to the new one. 

I realize that there're reasons for this:

- New freons that don't have the efficieny of the old freons which require larger a/c heat exchangers and such.

- Driver and passenger airbags.

- Side door beams. 


But, if I'm not mistaken, aren't these new trucks a bit bigger on the outside??? So, why are these new pickups seem so small on the inside? 

I really feel closed in on this new one. The old truck had a gazillion inches of legroom. Even with my long chicken legs I couldn't drive with the seat set all the way back on the old '92 truck; I had to set it on the second- or third-last setting. 


That's just my 2½¢.


----------



## Don Rauch (Feb 8, 2004)

Ive read and have talked to friends that work at gm dealership.I have a2002 chevy crewcab shortbed 496 engine allision 5sp auto
410 posi 9100gvw it also wheel hops they say to change stock shock to a softer one also i have a 8ft ultramount western and i have raise the front end by turning the torsion bars in i raised it up 1inch with blade up. it raised more of coarse with blade off when i get time iwill have to get it realagined.
hope this info helps 
don


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

You don't want softer shocks. Try putting 500 lbs. of ballast in the bed, rear of wheels.


----------



## AVERYX (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a 2003 2500HD Chevy Crew Cab. I must say that I don't have any real complaints about the truck, it has done everything I've asked it to do. Yeah I get horrible gas mileage, but hey you try feeding all those horses.
Any way just putting in my 2cents.


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is my 04 GMC 2500HD No complaints here! Just the damn MPG!!!!!!


----------



## jrich01 (Nov 24, 2003)

The Pro Cuts Truck Rocks. Awesome Ride!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I seem to have unacceptable tire wear outa my 03 2500HD.......but only on the rears    

Door chime

the fact that the skid plate is placed just in the right spot to cause the oil to hit it and drain all over the place, but only after it is 1/2 drained and you get from under the truck were you might have been able to correct it, Had to take a saw to my new skidplate but GM decided to fix this on the 4th year of production finnaly.

I had to have my highbeam indicator reflashed because it was almost blinding.

And I really dont like that wax coating crap on the frame.

I could handle less payments but thats just me


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

JRich01,

Dont forget about your truck!!!! The best original 1985 3/4 Ive seen!!!!!


----------



## nachoschevs (Oct 12, 2003)

PROCUTSLAWNCARE, 
I am glad you occasionally post pics of the old chevy. The more I see it the more I like it. Hopefully it lasts a long time for you. They are the best years ever made in my opinion. 
Nacho


----------



## jrich01 (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nachoschevs _
> *PROCUTSLAWNCARE,
> I am glad you occasionally post pics of the old chevy. The more I see it the more I like it. Hopefully it lasts a long time for you. They are the best years ever made in my opinion.
> Nacho *


Hey now .. thats my truck!


----------



## nachoschevs (Oct 12, 2003)

Sorry abuout that one jrich01, I meant you got a good looking truck there. 
Nacho


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Here's another.


----------



## CHEVYPLOWDUDE (Dec 22, 2003)

*chevy*

I LOVE MY CHEVY 1500 BEST TRUCK OUT THERES CHEVY! ONLY THING I HATE ABOUT IT IS IT GETS 10 MPG 6 MPG IN 4X4 PUT I LOVE THE 5.7 POWER ITS GOT AND IT GOES ANY WERE! :crying: LOOKS LIKE NO MORE SNOW FOR US HERE :crying: GUESS ITS TIME FOR THE SUMMER **** THAT SUCKS I LOVE PLOWING! WE NEED 2-3" SNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW STORMS EVERY 2-3 DAYS :crying:


----------



## jrich01 (Nov 24, 2003)

Haha Dont worry about it. I just dont want anyone takin credit for my pride and joy


----------



## KDMAINT (Mar 10, 2004)

HAYGuys I have a 03 hd 2500 and my complaint is the rear end does not release properly sound like it is going to explode when turning and towing 10000 or 5000 dealer has checked says they changed fluid and ever tning is fine iam glad i have ext warr well see any one else have this problem


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

mine dosnt do that and I havent heard of other people saying that. hope all goes well with it though


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

go to gm dealer and get some posi lube. 
I like my truck too,it is the most refined diesel as far as i am concerned,but it was a lot of money and i wish it sat higher like my ford did.other wise it has done everything i have asked of it with out a whimper!!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

you arnt supposed to use the additive in the new axels.

Just sythetic 75 90w or 80 140w(I think thats the #) synthetic if you tow heavy.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

it might not be required,but if it chatters it will definitly help and it won't hurt anything!!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Gov-locks dont need it because they dont work like a regular posi and the new ones in the HD's work dont want it either. it specs out not to use it. eaton says just to use synthetic lube. its not like a regular old clutchpack type limited slip. its some goofy part mechanical contraption. eaton has some pretty interesting stuff on thier website about it.


----------



## Raydon (Nov 14, 2003)

Ratlover, 

how did you get the high beam indicator to be tolerable to look at? I have an 03 and mine is also blinding.
Ray


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

take it to the dealer, they will reflash your computer under warante and it should only take 1/2 hour or so. there is a tsb on it I believe.


----------



## Raydon (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks Ratlover. I'll give it a try next visit.

Ray


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

I have 1993 K2500, pretty good truck all around.

It's one of the few years that didn't have any recalls.

I like the valve covers on the 350, two bolts in the center makes them easy to remove.

It also has retractable drop light mounted under the hood, that comes in handy.

It has great pulling power on step terrain and under load.

Dislikes: It's heavy, the rear wheels tend to lock under hard braking on wet roads.

The fuel mileage isn't that great, and the bench seat although roomy isn't the most comfortable seat in the world, it has a good head rest, but the seat it's sefl isn't very ergonomic, I have to use one of those back supports for my lower back.

I had to replace the oil pan recently, to do so required dropping entire front axle assembly, either that or pull the engine.

it's a little long, hard to get into tight parking spots.

Over all the good out weighs the bad, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## WGS (Apr 30, 2004)

*Fuel mileage and ground clearance!*



> _Originally posted by FSUPERDUTY _
> *I like my truck too,it is the most refined diesel as far as i am concerned,but it was a lot of money and i wish it sat higher like my ford did.other wise it has done everything i have asked of it with out a whimper!! *


I have the 2002 LT 2500HD 4x4 Crew Cab with Duramax and Alison Tranny. I love this truck and love the fuel mileage even more. I am getting 20 to 22 empty on the highway and 14 around town. Only got 16 on the highway hauling a 12,000 pound 16x8 trailer, but no complaints there either.

One thing I have never understood is the complaints on the ground clearance of the Chevys. The Chevy is built to be a workhorse truck with the maximum torque and hauling capacity on the market. As soon as you raise the truck, you reduce your towing capacity dramatically. The lower center of gravity is what makes the Chevy the heaviest hauler out there bar none.

Finally, I love the look on people's faces and the comments they make about how quiet the DuraMax engine is compared to the Ford and Dodge. I just grin and nod!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Fuel mileage and ground clearance!*



> _Originally posted by WGS _
> *
> 
> Finally, I love the look on people's faces and the comments they make about how quiet the DuraMax engine is compared to the Ford and Dodge. *


I never get that  Maybe the 5" exhaust with no muffler has something to do with that though 

I really dont mind the fact I sit "low". I dont 4 wheel with it heavilly with it(the only reason you may *need* ground clearance) and I believe the ground clearance is the same. At least I use the same rear diff as a dodge and unless it sticks magicly lower on my truck or something?  Besideds, with the 265 tires and the lightbar I have I have about 2" of clearance in a few parking decks.....and girls still complain that it sits tall even with the side steps

I guess if you buy something just on it looking bigger. And being taller for what reason? Because it "looks like a truck"


----------



## ronadycks (Jul 12, 2004)

I have a 2003 2500hd Duramax 4x4.

I have so many problems , I don't know where to begin.

Let's see:

Loose Steering, almost like something is not tight in the steering mechanism. Had it in 5 times, and they keep greasing something. 

Air Conditioning does not get very cold.

The Trip Computer is so far off, It is unuseable. It claims I used 22 gallons of fuel and I actually put in 24. Claims I get 16 mpg, and I really get 13. It says I can go for 40 miles , and I run out of fuel.

Towing, I barely get 9 mpgs. And everyone I talked to before buying it, said I would get 15-17, including the dealer. 
Mpgs on the highway unhitched?., pathetic, maybe 15, If I stay at 65 or slower. 70-75 MPH? Forget it, I get 12-13. 

Transmission lurches forward when giving it a bit of gas. Slips when I take it out of 4x4.

Bounces on the highway so hard, I can't hold a conversation on my cell phone. Sounds as if I have a vibrator attached to my head when I talk. Yes, I have replaced the shocks, (twice).

Today, I could not get it started. I was left stranded for hours.
Yesterday, I could barely get it started. I was left stranded for 30 minutes. 

2 weeks ago, I had to cancel a planned weekend trip, because the 4x4 would not disengage. Was forced to drive it to the dealer that way. Luckily, they are only 6 miles away.

I have 28,000 miles on it and I have already replaced the back tires for the third time. The dealor says I under inflated the rear tires (80lbs) and the tire manufacturer says I over-inflate them. So, I have no recourse with either. 

I paid $ 49,000 out the door for my truck. Almost as much as a Mercedes E320. 


I HATE THIS TRUCK.


----------



## WGS (Apr 30, 2004)

*ronadycks - RE: Your Problems*

I would definitely be hiring a good attorney. What you have described (and I am sure you have the documentation to back up all the dealer visits and problems) is covered by most state's "lemon laws." I would be DEMANDING a replacement vehicle LONG before now. What you are describing is NOT typical for GM vehicles, and you obviously have a lemmon. Yes, they do occur occasionally no matter what manufacturer. I am surprised you have driven it that many miles without demanding resolution of a more equitable nature.

Again, get a great attorney that specializes in product liability claims.

Good luck, and let us know how you make out.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

cruise on over to the dieselplace.com They can give you some ideas 

15-17 towing? Maybe at 55 MPH and towing a freaking jet ski? 

Sounds more like you gota a horrible dealer in addition to a problimatic truck. I'm glad i dont have your luck. 27k and its been a joy the entire year I've owned it.

I love my truck......if it was leagal to marry it I would be searching for a suitable ring


----------



## ronadycks (Jul 12, 2004)

Friday, I received the paperwork from the attorney. I will keep you posted!
Thanks for the replys!
Ron


----------



## ronadycks (Jul 12, 2004)

I forgot to mention, I love my truck too. It's that love hate relationship. Like a wife. We buy them things, to make them like us more. 
Recently, I installed a Fumoto Valve for the oil changes. Saves the mess on the skid plate, and makes testing and draining a snap. Only down side, is it drains a bit slow. Still a cool gadget.
Meanwhile, I am fairly sure, I will get the buy back. But, now I am struggling with whether I want to take a chance with another Chevy.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Sounds like you have as much of a problem with an incompetent dealer/service dept as with a troblesome truck. 

The draining of the oil is one of my oly gripes about my truck. I hacked on my skidplate to end the mess.

Good luck!


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

My 2003 2500HD:

A/C isn't always cold. 

Sometimes, it's too cold, even on hot humid days. Sometimes it won't cool for crap on dry, not-too-hot days. Also, sometimes it changes "noises" in the cabin while it's on... all of a sudden it'll "whoosh". 

I have a regular cab with regular windows (slightly tinted), so I know there's a bit more heat gain from the sun. I don't like dark tinting on windows as it's harder for me to see at night when I plow. 

Also, I have the regular heating system (dual zone), not the automatic one. I have the automatic heating/cooling system in my 2003 Trailblazer and I really don't like it, but it was standard on the LTZ. 

Dealer says the output temps on my 2500HD are in spec. They always say that, as I've taken just about every new GM I've owned in the past 10 years in to the dealer for poor a/c. Since they went to the newer eco-friendly chluorofluorocarbons, GM vehicles just don't have the a/c output they used to have. By the way, I have poor blood circulation, so I really can't take an a/c system that's too cold. But, these sytems don't even come close to being too cold for me. 

Anyone care to chime in on their late model 2500HD's and their a/c systems?


----------



## ronadycks (Jul 12, 2004)

I hear you.

Sounds like you already solved your problem with the oil, but if you are really interested in never having to deal with unscrewing the bolt, and just being able to adjust the oil level,

...You gotta look into the FUMOTO Valve. They are awesome. and with a small hose attached, you never have a mess.\\

For the Duramax... click the following.

http://www.fumotovalve.com/merchant.cfm?id=288&step=2


----------



## dirtyriffs (Feb 11, 2004)

On my 03 GMC 2500 HD the A/C is very cold. But i dont use the A/C button (the button w/ the snowflake). I use the button to the left of it , the recirculation button. Only push that one and the air is ice cold, if I only push the snowflake its just cool . Dont know if GM messed up w/the buttons or what.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

I dont think there will be much i dont like on my new 2005 Chevy 2500HD.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I cant order one of those valves.....then i would feel bad about taking a sawsall to a brand new peice of my truck LOL


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

2500HD rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## Chevman (Oct 16, 2004)

I agree with everyone the trucks are great, The gas mileage could be better but want do you want it's a truck.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a 3500 Reg cab SLE SRW 8.1 allison, I miss the under hood lighting, is it just the 3500 or has GM dropped the under-hood light. Also the biggest thing I miss from my Dodge 2500 is the behind the seat storage. Gm went to the trouble to mold a large piece of plastic to cover the jack and the rods and handle, the least they could have done is is mold it so it had some pockets to hold a few things, like a small toolbox, first aid kit, fire extinguisher.
Love the allison, and the 8.1

Bill


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

Over all I like my new truck!! 04 2500hd reg cab long box. It only has 500 miles on it so its really not broken in yet. Fuel mileage sucks just like every other 6.0 GM has made. Really thats the only complaint I can think of.

In comparison to my 99 silverado it rides alot better and has waaaaayyyy more power! My 99 was the worst riding truck I have ever been in. It had an option called "firm ride suspension" on the sticker. Why GM would ever put that option in a 3/4 truck is beyond me.

I probably will hate my new truck once the first payment is due


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

GesnerLawn said:


> I've got a 2003 Chevy 2500 HD with the 6.0 and 4.10 rear.
> 
> 2 things. One is that the front end is kind of soft and bobs around a bit when I'm trailering my landscape equipment (single axel 6 x 12). I guess I'll have to tighten up the torsion bars a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

You might want to look into Bilsteins for the bounce. I know my '01 was annoying when driving on some highways with a trailer on the back. The truck would just keep pitching front to back on the concrete "plate" type highways. I recently put Bilsteins front and rear and cranked the torsion bars up a bit and it made a big difference. When the truck is empty is seems to ride the same, but with a load it is great.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

yeah....stock shocks suck


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I have one problem that occoured on both my 2500's. One was a 00' and the other a 02'. The problem is with the stock tweeters in the front door on the drivers side. On both trucks it was broken. When I say broken I mean that the mount was broke off and the speaker was hanging down. 


I was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem. 

The way I fixed it was just to take a couple of screws with washers on them and screw them in from the back.


----------



## chaf65 (Feb 16, 2009)

04 Chevy 3500 No complaints except fuel mileage


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

chaf65;753165 said:


> 04 Chevy 3500 No complaints except fuel mileage


Holy epic thread dig. I bet 95% of the people in that thread no longer even post here.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I have an intermittant problem with my interior lights not working on my 05. Well they mostly dont work, only work about 5% of the time. I am pretty sure its the switch in the dash... at $160 bucks I'm gonna wait to get one from a junkyard.


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with most people the trucks are great. And mine does what i want it to. But mileage sucks.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

PROCUTSLAWNCARE;143264 said:


> Here is my 04 GMC 2500HD No complaints here! Just the damn MPG!!!!!!


Looks just like my truck lol! NICE!ussmileyflag


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm very happy with my truck- bought it with 37K on it, 2 years later, 64K on it and no major problems (routine maintenance only- hand full of parts here and there)! Has tons of power to spare, fuel economy is not great, but hey- it's a 6.0L V8 with 4.10 rear- I Didn't Buy it for fuel economy lol! Plows and pulls my trailer with no problems at all- works hard for me- I LOVE MY TRUCK!wesport


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I have an 02 and it's been great, again except the MPG's...Plows great and rides better than my old 2000 F250....


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

I got the 8.1 with the allison and could not be happier. takes a little getting used to the way it shifts from the 1500 with the 5.3, but pulls great. have to get rid of the 245's and it will look nice!


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

On my 05 2500HD 6.0L W/4.10's, I've had 5 radios, a speedo cluster, clutch fan, power steering unit, control arm bushings, ABS sensors, steering shaft knuckle, shocks, steering stabilizer, 4X4 shift lever, (1) o2 sensor, fuel emissions valve and now i'm working on 4 new doors and a bumper since they are rusting. But I still love my truck and fuel mileage sucks like everyone elses.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Ive had most of the same done as doom and gloom. I still like my truck though. My only real complaint is that the front and rear suspension is too damn soft for me, Even with the t-bars up and an extra spring in the back. I like a smooth riding truck but would rather have a truck that can carry a plow and pull a S300 bobcat and not squat. Ill probably buy another duramax as my next truck, its been very reliable. Im just gonna get a 3500 SRW next time


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OhioPlower;760199 said:


> I would rather have a truck that can carry a plow and pull a S300 bobcat and not squat.


Good luck with that from any brand now. The s300 could also be loaded a bit far forwards putting to much tongue weight on the truck.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Fords and dodges have a much stiffer suspension. They have 3 inch wide leaf springs and chevy has 2.5'' wide springs. Chevys have always been soft. You cant beat the reliability and longevity of a Chevy though, thats what will probably keep me in one.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

Even though its an old thread i'll post anyway, how about a 2000 LD2500? 6.0L, auto, 4x4, 4.10's, reg cab. Worst riding truck i've ever been in with one exception of a leaf sprung lifted super duty. It rides so ruff, can't even have a conversastion in it because it knocks the wind out of you. But yet, rear leafs are so soft any kinda weight back there and rides real low. I think the coils sprung Dodges ride better on and especially off paved roads. The Chevy will beat you do death and skid you right off the road if you hit a washboard section on a dirt road. Uncomfortable seats, they are not power, feels like your sitting on your tailbone or sitting downhill. the front of the seat needs to come up or lower the rear. Broken exhaust studs, rusty rusty manifolds, broken windows regulators on the power windows, 8-10mpg towing anything, electrical issues, 3 crank position sensors. 

But it runs good, and I don't own it or pay to fix it, it is my work truck. The local GM dealer knows me on a first name basis. Although we have an 08 Dodge 2500 with the 6.7L cummins. Its the exact oposite of the chevy, everything about it is great, rides nice, comfy, drives good, well balanced suspension... But to get that dang cummins to stay running with all the emisions junk causing problems in a nightmare.


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

GM tries to screw you on warrenty work. I had to rebuild my dmax @63,000 5.5 years in service 
$8000.00 out of my pocket.Neutral saftey switch $500.00 I might be bitter but could care less if they fold.Kinda wish one would so the other two left would stop screwing the people also


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have ALL GM's in my fleet. Notice my Signature.... Hopefully a new 1 ton Duramax this spring/summer. I haven't had ANY problems with warranty work. I hate the mirrors on the 06, all 2500HD should have the camper mirrors standard. I love my 09. I also get the occasional "flash" with people thinking the high beams are on with the 06, but I still need to add 2 springs on it. This truck has the Stahl service body on it loaded with tools and the fuel tank, so it's got some weight for plowing!!


----------

